# Youtel - threatening letter



## Tired Paul (26 Aug 2014)

All,

My father in law is being inundated with letters from a company called Youtel. They are hounding him for a bill of - wait for it - 59cent. Add to this a €5 charge for each letter they send him looking for payment. Currently the total bill is for €10.59
Now he was with Eircom until June this year when he got rid of his landline. My wife and I have sopken to "Customer Service" and they said they have a voice recording of my FIL giving his consent for Youtel to take over the account from Eircom. My FIL has no recollection of ever getting a phone call yet alone giving consent for this type of misleading selling.
Just wondering if anyone has any dealing with Youtel and what do you think my FIL should do? He's late 70's and sick with worry over a debt collection agent will be callling to him in the near future for full and final payment - as per the last letter he gor from Youtel.


----------



## Slim (26 Aug 2014)

Can your FIL ask Eircom for a copy of the recording where he gave this consent?


----------



## vandriver (26 Aug 2014)

Here's the address to write to
Data Protection Officer,
Eircom
1 Heuston South Quarter, 
St. John’s Road, 
Dublin 8.


----------



## Tired Paul (26 Aug 2014)

Slim said:


> Can your FIL ask Eircom for a copy of the recording where he gave this consent?


 

I'm sure the recording is with Youtel - he's going to see if getting legal advice would be worth it.


----------



## vandriver (26 Aug 2014)

Who are youtel?Google doesn't help!


----------



## vandriver (26 Aug 2014)

Sorry I misread your post,and thought eircom had a recording.

Ring youtel customer services back and ask for the address of their data protection officer.


----------



## Tired Paul (26 Aug 2014)

APOLOGIES - its Yourtel.


----------



## no_moolah (26 Aug 2014)

I know your FIL probably doesn't want to give into these people but if the stress is affecting his health would he not just consider paying the €10? It's a small price to pay for some peace of mind !


----------



## Gerry Canning (26 Aug 2014)

no_moolah said:


> I know your FIL probably doesn't want to give into these people but if the stress is affecting his health would he not just consider paying the €10? It's a small price to pay for some peace of mind !


........

Inclined to agree, but then why should he?

Suggest ;
1. have him sign all dealings to this account over to you @ your address 
2. Send for him by reg mail a breakdown of issues,including the worry this causes him and an acknowledgment of his instructions.
3. Advise all correspondance to be to you in writing only.


----------



## 110quests (26 Aug 2014)

Hi, just 'googled' Yourtel where there is an interesting thread , with a post as recently as 4 days ago.

There is an explanation of how yourtel  operates etc


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Aug 2014)

Search on boards.ie for yourtel. 

One suggestion there was to contact COMREG as they are aware of this company. Also your FIL might have thought the call was from Eircom. Or simply has forgotten it. 

I would do your research and act accordingly. Ask for proof etc. Do everything by letter etc. A good rule is never do anything over the phone.


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Aug 2014)

no_moolah said:


> I know your FIL probably doesn't want to give into these people but if the stress is affecting his health would he not just consider paying the €10? It's a small price to pay for some peace of mind !



I don't think that would be peace of mind. It would just be even more annoying.


----------



## AlbacoreA (27 Aug 2014)

vandriver said:


> Who are youtel?Google doesn't help!



Spelling is different. OP is your spelling correct?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Tired Paul (28 Aug 2014)

All - thanks very much for you advice on this topic but I'm afraid (and annoyed ) that my FIL has paid what is owed. He just wanted to be done with the whole suituation be a matter of principle or whether he was scared of getting a visit from debt collectors for such a small fee he wants it behind him now.
Just be wary of this crowd Yourtel and let your family members know about them especially those who me be a bit older and more vunerable.

Regards,

TP.


----------



## vandriver (10 Sep 2014)

http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...s-firm-yourtel-following-complaints-1.1924378


----------



## Tired Paul (10 Sep 2014)

Cheers vandriver.

This crowd are a right shower.


----------

